# Frys discount promo



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Frys in whatever states they're in is clearing out Bolts for three days at $175 with a promo code. Sign up.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> Frys in whatever states they're in is clearing out Bolts for three days at $175 with a promo code. Sign up.


Doesn't include service though right?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I believe it is the SKU with the year of service included (TCD849500). In-store only, tho, and only one per household.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Hilbe said:


> Doesn't include service though right?


Yes it does, I bought one of them a couple of weeks back for $199 and it included the service and when I activated it it showed first year service $0 

When I bought mine they shipped it for free to my home.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Frys in whatever states they're in is clearing out Bolts for three days at $175 with a promo code. Sign up.


FYI... through 6/15, while supplies last.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

why are they on clearence? they dont have anything new coming out.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> why are they on clearence? they dont have anything new coming out.


Trying to empty inventory of BOLTs having 1st year of service included?

See: http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-04/tivo-bolt-service/

i.e. no new product, just new pricing


----------

